# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته

## Mohammadami

سلام بچه ها. من امروز انتخاب رشته ام رو انجام دادم ولی تو آخر سر جلوی فیلد کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم خالیه . نگران اینم که معدلم تایید نشه

----------


## Mohammadami

up

----------


## Meti81

واسه منم اینطوریه

----------


## Fatigue

اگه میتونی یه اسکرین بده نمی‌فهمم چی میگی آخر نداره که مگه اول سوابقو نمیاره بعد میری سراغ انتخاب رشته یا اگه منظورت اون قسمت کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهیه، که نداریش باید خالی باشه اون فک کنم برای نظام قدیماییه که کنکور شرکت کردن چون معدل دیپلمشون سال سومه و فیلد  آخر که میگی برای پیش دانشگاهیه پس نگرانش نباش

----------


## katy perry

دوستان؟ یک جدولی بود که ظرفیت تغییر سه رشته اصلی رو توش نوشته بود، و ظرفیت های امسال مجموعش همه داخلش بود خیلی این چند روز همه جا دیدم..الان هرچی میگردم نیست..کسی داره یا دیده بذاره اینجا یا بگه خودم برم پیداش کنم از روی آدرس؟ حوصله ندارم برم خودم جمع بزنم....توی نت هم فقط پزشکی رو پیدا کردم زده حدود 9600 نفر..دارو و دندون رو ندیدم..اگه بود قدیمی بود..

----------


## Rainbow7

⭕️تغییرات ظرفیت رشته های پزشکی و پرستاری کنکور۱۴۰۱ 

میزان افزایش ظرفیت رشته پزشکی 


روزانه: حدود ۶۰۰ الی ۷۰۰ نفر افزایش 
تعهدی مناطق محروم: حدود ۳۰ نفر افزایش 
تعهدی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی:  ۱۶۴۳ نفر 
پردیس : ۷۰ تا ۱۰۰ نفر کاهش 
آزاد: تقریبا ثابت 

مجموعا حدود ۲۲۵۰ نفر ظرفیت پزشکی زیاد شده 

که ۶۰۰ نفر افزایش از ظرفیت های روزانه و پردیس و آزاد و تعهدی هست که هر سال بوده

 ۱۶۵۰ نفر افزایش مربوط به تعهدی جدید شورا عالی انقلاب فرهنگیه

 افزایش ظرفیت رشته پرستاری 

روزانه : ۷۴۳ نفر افزایش
پردیس: ۴۱۷ نفر افزایش

مجموعا ظرفیت پرستاری حدود ۱۲۰۰ نفر افزایش یافته‌ است. ظرفیت پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد هنوز مشخص نیست.

----------

